# Hough front end loader



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I am looking for a website or where I can get information,parts and catalogs on a machine that is a hough model H60


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

Just did a quick search with google and came up with this.

Hope it helps.

http://www.equipmentjournalonline.com/miniweb/D&WWebsite/D&WWebsite.htm


----------

